

PowerDrive– A Mega USB Drive and Charger for iPhone and iPad - guhuifeng
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/229973091/powerdrive-a-mega-usb-drive-and-charger-for-iphone

======
guhuifeng
Afraid of being hacked in iCloud,why not try this PowerDrive exclusively for
iPhone and iPad.

